# طريقة Room Design Method... فقرة في تصميم الرشاشات



## م. رياض النجار (27 أغسطس 2015)

السؤال: ما هي طريقة Room Design Method, وكيف نستفيد منها في التصميم, وما هي الضوابط؟
 الجواب: من الكود NFPA-13-2013هي طريقة بديلة عن استعمال طريقة density/area method عند تحديد عدد الرشاشات الداخلة في الحسابات.أي أسوء حالة لعدد الرشاشات التي تعمل معا في لحظة الحريق.
-
عندما يعتمد التصميم على طريقة تصميم غرفة, يجب أن تستند الحسابات على الغرفة وفراغ الاتصال, إذا وجد, والتي تحقق أكبر كمية مطلوبة هيدروليكيا (that is hydraulically the most demanding).
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أغسطس 2015)

1- يجب حساب متطلبات إمداد الماء للرشاشات فقط بالاعتماد على الغرفة التي تخلق أكبر احتياج من الماء.
هذا البند يسمح بحساب الرشاشات في الغرفة الأكبر, طالما ينتج الحساب أكبر كمية من بين الغرف وفراغات الاتصال. وعلى سبيل المثال: إذا كان لدينا أكبر غرفة مع 4 رشاشات وأصغر غرفة برشاشين فقط ولكن الاتصال عبر الفتحات غير المحمية يكون مع ثلاث غرف أخرى, كل منها يحوي على رشاشين, فيستحسن حساب الغرفة الأصغر ومجموعة فراغات الاتصال. والممرات تعتبر كغرف ويستحسن اعتبارها أيضا. جدران الفراغات يمكن أن تنتهي عند السقف المعلق وليس بالضروري أن تصل إلى السقف الأساسي.
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أغسطس 2015)

2- يجب أن تكون الكثافة المختارة من منحني الكثافة/مساحة متطابقة مع تصنيف خطورة الإشغال وقياس الغرفة.
3- لاستعمال طريقة تصميم الغرفة, يجب أن تكون كل الغرف مغلقة بجدران لها درجة مقاومة للحريق بمدة مساوية للمدة الزمنية لإمداد الماء حسب الجدول 11.2.3.1.2.
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أغسطس 2015)

4- يجب أن تكون الحماية الدنيا للفتحات (Minimum protection of openings) حسب ما يلي:
1- خطورة خفيفة – أبواب غير مقدرة بانغلاق ذاتي أو آلي (Nonrated automatic or self-closing doors).
2- خطورة خفيفة من دون حماية فتحات – عند عدم حماية الفتحات, يجب أن تتضمن الحسابات الرشاشات في الغرفة مضافا إليها رشاشين في فراغ الاتصال الأقرب لمثل هذه الفتحات إلى إذا كان فراغ الاتصال لا يحوي إلا رشاشا واحدا, في أي حالة يجب توسيع الحسابات إلى تشغيل هذا الرشاش. اختيار رشاشات الغرفة وفراغ الاتصال التي ستدخل في الحسابات يجب أن يكون ذلك الذي ينتج أكبر كمية من الماء. في الخطورة الخفيفة مع فراغات غير محمية في الجدران, يطلب وجود عتبة بعمق لا يقل عن 203 مم في الفتحات وهذه الفتحات بعرض لا يتجاوز 2.44 م. يسمح بوجود فتحة واحدة بعرض 914 مم أو أقل من دون عتبة, بشرط عدم وجود فتحات أخرى في الفراغات المجاورة.
3- الخطورة العادية والمرتفعة – أبواب بانغلاق ذاتي أو آلي مع درجة مقاومة للحريق كافية (appropriate fire resistance ratings for the enclosure).
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أغسطس 2015)

5- عند استعمال طريقة تصميم غرفة و المنطقة تحت الاعتبار هي ممر محمي بصف من الرشاشات مع فتحات محمية حسب (الفقرة 5 السابقة), فإن عدد الرشاشات الأقصى التي يجب دخولها في الحسابات هو خمس رشاشات, أو في حال تركيب الرشاشات بتغطية موسعة, كل الرشاشات الموجودة ضمن 22.9 م – بشكل خطي - من الممر.
6- عند استعمال طريقة تصميم غرفة و المنطقة تحت الاعتبار هي ممر محمي بصف من الرشاشات مع فتحات غير محمية, في خطورة خفيفة, يجب أن تتضمن منطقة التصميم كل الرشاشات في الممر حتى خمس رشاشات, أو في حال تركيب الرشاشات بتغطية موسعة, كل الرشاشات الموجودة ضمن 22.9 م – بشكل خطي - من الممر.
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أغسطس 2015)

وأختم بملاحظات وتلخيص:
1- اقرأ المكتوب جيدا واسأل عن الشيء غير المفهوم_.__
2- الغرفة التي تحتاج أكبر كمية من الماء هي التي تدخل في الحسابات فقط بالإضافة إلى الممرات المجاورة لها. ولو كانت تحتوي على 3 رشاشات فقط.
3- الممر corridor هو غرفة.
4- يجب الانتباه عند استعمال هذه الطريقة إلى قدرة تحمل الجدران والسقف والأرضية للحريق, يجب أن تكون مدة التحمل مساوية لزمن تدفق الماء حسب الخطورة._
​


----------

